# Hauling Fees - Mileage Plus $45/Hour



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!!

Yes...their time is worth money.
Just as the need to cover costs of gas/fuel and wear and tear to the truck and trailer...
You are also expecting them to sit around for free?
That isn't how it customarily works... mileage, tolls if there are any and per hour for waiting time is.
Sorry, its going to be a expensive day.
🐴...


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes. I charged $200 flat to haul to the vet. So not unreasonable. There is liability in putting a strange horse on your trailer.


----------



## waysk (May 21, 2021)

Hey there! Not for free per say, although I’ve never had anyone charge me per hour before. $45 per hour just seemed steep to me. 



horselovinguy said:


> Welcome to the Forum!!
> 
> Yes...their time is worth money.
> Just as the need to cover costs of gas/fuel and wear and tear to the truck and trailer...
> ...


----------



## waysk (May 21, 2021)

For what mileage? What do you consider a “strange” horse? How did you come up with $200? 


waysk said:


> I’m taking my horse to a new vet tomorrow that only does haul in appointments. I don’t have a trailer and the barn manager where I board does hauling so I just arranged for her to transport for me. I’ve done this exact thing at my previous barn in Arkansas a year ago - had the barn manager haul to/from the vet (I would meet them there to hold) and it was less than $80 for the 60 miles round trip. My barn manager at our new barn down in TX reached out to me tonight, the day before our appointment, to tell me it’ll be $61 for mileage plus $45 an hour for her time (including driving time and time spent at the vet). It’s also about 60 miles round trip, an hour each way.
> 
> I realize this is my fault for not getting the hauling fees upfront, but I’ve never had anyone charge a per hour rate for time and just assumed this would be roughly a $100 endeavor, but it’s now looking like a potentially $300 trip.
> 
> Is charging mileage plus $45 an hour typical when having your boarding barn haul for you?





4horses said:


> Yes. I charged $200 flat to haul to the vet. So not unreasonable. There is liability in putting a strange horse on your trailer.


----------



## waysk (May 21, 2021)

waysk said:


> Hey there! Not for free per say, although I’ve never had anyone charge me per hour before. $45 per hour just seemed steep to me.


Also, how do you justify paying for mileage plus additional per hour charge for travel time? I can understand paying for the time waiting at the vet but charging for driving time on top of mileage seems redundant to me.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This was 20 years ago, one lady charged $50 per hour, clock started when she left her house, until she dropped you off. If she had to wait & load you up, clock still ticking. Another fellow charged $100 per trip if it was local. I don't think her rate is unreasonable.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

The bottom line is....
You need and they provide...
You can pay it or not and go elsewhere.
But...customary is a flat fee and then wait time as the shippers time is just as important as your getting where you need in a timely manner.
Thinking the shippers attitude might be...take it or leave it.

Do you have your own rig?
Did you invest $$$$ to purchase one?
Are _you_ giving up your day? So are they,...and this isn't "their" animal...
Time and mileage roundtrip = you are going to pay.
🐴...


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Just have a flat tire and have to replace it and any profit is gone. The price of fuel is high and general upkeep is pricey too. I know it sounds high but, so is the price of trailers and trucks so the owner has quite an investment. Use them or find a vet that will come out. I always haul mine because the vets here charge a $80-100 just to come out before any work begins.


----------



## waysk (May 21, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> The bottom line is....
> You need and they provide...
> You can pay it or not and go elsewhere.
> But...customary is a flat fee and then wait time as the shippers time is just as important as your getting where you need in a timely manner.
> ...


I found someone else to haul me for a flat mileage rate. Interesting that this is standard! I’ve never had a barn manager where I board charge an hourly rate for hauling so it seemed outrageous to me.


----------



## waysk (May 21, 2021)

ksbowman said:


> Just have a flat tire and have to replace it and any profit is gone. The price of fuel is high and general upkeep is pricey too. I know it sounds high but, so is the price of trailers and trucks so the owner has quite an investment. Use them or find a vet that will come out. I always haul mine because the vets here charge a $80-100 just to come out before any work begins.


I found someone to haul me for $150 which is what I had anticipated paying. I understand high gas prices and even paying for time to wait, but $45 an hour seemed ridiculous to me. But it appears I’m in the minority here.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

When I bought my mare it cost me £180 to transport her one way 72 miles with a trusted company provided by my riding school instructor. That was purely pick up and drop off. The average hourly wait rate (once at the destination) was £20-£25 per hour. When my mare went to the vets it was cheaper and less stressful for her to stay overnight - gave them plenty time to complete their investigations. By cheaper I mean the _overnight cost_ compared to transport waiting half the day.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I was extremely pleased to only pay $600 to have my colt shipped 935 miles. I did have to meet the shipper a couple hours away from house, but that's easy. Was at a nice training ranch I've always drove by I've wanted to see close up.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

What I've done in the past is pay for gas to get to and from the destination, plus pay for meals for the hauler, as well as give a gift basket afterwards. This was hauling 300 miles round trip. I can't tell you how much I ended up spending all said and done, but the person was a friend and I was VERY appreciative that she was willing to spend her day going with me to pick up a horse. 

If your barn manager was going to charge you $61 for a 60 mile round trip, she's only charging $1/mile - that's below any rate I've seen online with a quick google search of my area. The hourly fee is what would add up very quickly, especially if there was any delay at the vet or on the road. I don't know if I necessarily agree with how much she is charging hourly, but also I'd expect that her mileage fee would be higher. That's what she values her time at, which if she is not doing lessons or whatever that day in order to haul your horse, that's fair. But also you could find someone retired in your area who just wants to do you a favor in exchange for gas or whatever - but their time might be 'worth less' compared to your barn manager.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

waysk said:


> I found someone else to haul me for a flat mileage rate. Interesting that this is standard! I’ve never had a barn manager where I board charge an hourly rate for hauling so it seemed outrageous to me.


Depending upon where you live and the route needed taken the same mileage could be done in an hour or 3 hours...yes, flat fee and hours involved is another way of contracting shipping.
I was a barn manager...
I didn't have time to ship your horse and sit around for a unknown amount of time...
If your horse was seriously sick and needed emergent care and surgery...we were gone.
When we reached our destination the care team were also assembled and quickly moving since the animal was a ticking time-bomb we were trying to keep death from stealing.
We arrived, unloaded and left...the hospital staff was now in charge not I, and we were gone to let their care begin.

I did go out and bring home new boarders and clients horses...
Drove out to the destination, loaded and left...
There was no sitting around waiting though...
Back then the charge was $1.50 per mile round trip every mile driven, with you responsible for any tolls...this was in the 1980's so for the price you were quoted I hope you tip really well or hand a really nice gift card to who ever the person is doing this.
🐴...


----------

